# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Тест

## Sanych

Вот такой вот тест.

Пройдите тест и дайте полученный ответ.

Этот тест вас удивит! Не нужно ни бумаги, ни карандаша, ни калькулятора.

Просто следуйте инструкциям - так быстро как можете, но не читайте следующие вопросы, пока не закончили предыдущий. Не надо записывать задания и ответы, считайте в уме и прокручивайте мышкой вниз только тогда, когда будет готов ответ. Желательно ответы произносить вслух.

Вы будете удивлены результатом.

Сколько будет 15+6?
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

21
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

3+56
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

59
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

89+2
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

91
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

12+53
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

65
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

75+26
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

101
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

25+52
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

77
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

63+32
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

95
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

Я знаю: вычисления - это тяжелая работа, но финиш близок…
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

Еще немного…
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

123+5
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

128
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

БЫСТРО! ЗАДУМАЙТЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТ И ЦВЕТ!
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

Прокрутите ниже…
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

Еще немного…
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v

Еще чуть-чуть…
v
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
листаем вниз
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v







Вы только что задумали красный молоток, не так ли?
Если нет, то вы среди 2% людей, кто имеет “другое” или “нестандартное” мышление.
98% людей отвечают в этом тесте “красный молоток”. Если вы не верите в это, проверьте на своих родственниках и знакомых.

----------


## Irina

У меня ответ *кисть красная*. Т.е. мышление стандартно нестандартное раз цвет тот, а инструмент нет?)))

----------


## Sanych

На счёт ответов и их вариантов не могу ничего сказать. Тест по случаю в сети достался

----------


## Jemal

Я загадал зеленый молоток)

----------


## Sanych

Настоящий зелёный модератор)))

----------


## fIzdrin

плоскогубцы зеленые-)

----------


## Stych

красный молоток)

----------


## Asteriks

Чёрное пианино. Я знала, что все видят молоток. Ничего не увидела, но задумала пианино чёрного цвета.

----------


## Niko2040

Чёрная отвёртка =)

----------


## AKON

красная кисть)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

зеленый шпатель хД

----------


## Malaya

знала про красный молоток..
давным давно читала..
и загадала зелёный молоток..хDD

----------


## Marusja

Зеленая дрель ))))))))))

----------


## Patron

Зелёная ручка

----------

